

VengeCycle –  a GPS-activated explosive hidden in your handlebars - dsego
http://vengecycle.com

======
serf
Great!

When this idea fails to market you can pivot quite easily into the explosive
nun-chuck market, but everyone knows that that's the easy way out.

------
macmac
Clearly a joke.

